# solo training advice



## seibukan (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello All,

Ive just started training in Modern Arnis and would like some suggestions for training on my own (without a partner).

My class is only for 2 hours one day a week and 60 mile away. Ive only been once, and the teaching was by example (not a lot of Q& A) GM Lazo just picks up his sticks and everybody follows. 

So Im not wasting valuable class time fumbling around with the basics, I would like to learn as much of the fundamentals as possible on my own, Im starting from scratch with very little knowledge of the system and was hoping some of you may be able to recommend some quality sources of information and or training tips.

Thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 10, 2006)

You might want to do a search through the data base of different strike patterns that could be practiced alone.  Perhaps looking through the following thread may give you some ideas if you visualize an imaginary opponent when practicing on your own.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18544

Many arnis/escrima systems do use a variation of the 12-strike points as their basis.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you have any of the books or videos?


----------



## Dalum (Jan 11, 2006)

HA! Beat me to it almost 10 hours ago.  
If you don't have any books or videos, you have come to the right place.  There are some great threads here that touch on the basics, such as the 12 angles and the first forms.  Footwork is a must also.

Here's a good book to start with.  I'm sure there are others with a more current flavor that will be suggested also.






Oh yeah, welcome to the site!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 12, 2006)

Definately look into getting Grandmaster Remy Presas video's that 
were put out by blackbelt. Those are well worth watching.
You can find them in any Blackbelt magazine, century martial arts,
Asian World of Martial Arts, etc. Good luck and most of all have 
fun with your Modern Arnis studies.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 17, 2006)

Something that, as a solo activity, has added to my skill set has been to acquire a pair of heavy sticks - I use police issue hickory batons.  Then, practice going through the various striking patterns that are demonstrated to you.  There is one that starts with right hand high and back over your right shoulder, left hand chambered under right arm.  Bring left arm (and thus baton/stick/thing you're swingin') out to a #3 (about head height).  As soon as you reach full extension, commence it back over into a mirror image of where your right arm is.  At the same time as this, follow with your right, taking it through to a mirror image of where your left was chambered.  At this point, you should have your left high (and back) over your left shoulder, and your right chambered beneath it.  Repeat in the opposite direction.  Start slowly.  

As you feel the rhythm of this, you'll find that you're able to engage your hips, knees, and feet.  Try to get a good push on it.   If the sticks are sufficiently heavy, this should work your arms and shoulders pretty good.  Keep going until you can't.  

You'll want to warm up first.  A good warm up I've seen is to simply hold both arms out to the side, shoulder height.  Have the sticks pointing directly forward.  Move them, in tandem, back and forth in parallel semi-circles, or as far as you can.  Start slow, speed up as you can.  Be sure not to overdo this if the sticks are sufficiently heavy.  Go as fast as you feel able.  This is both a good warm up, and strength building exercise.  

You can never do too many of the 2 exercises shown above.  You may consider them simplistic, but they are some good fundamentals to work on.


----------



## DragonMind (Jan 18, 2006)

Dan Anderson's books www.danandersonkarate.com


----------



## seibukan (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the resource info and training tips.

I practice Sukunaihayashi- Shorin ryu and our techniques and their nuances need to be precise to our style. Am I wrongly assuming that Arnis/Escrima is the same way? 

I have several video downloads (dbma/inosanto/lameco) and a cabales book that have given me a better understanding of the systems. Im trying to avoid engraining the finer points of one systems techniques during solo practice, only to have to unlearn them in order to adhere to what Im being taught in class. 

Its my understanding that GM Lazo was one of the founders of Modern Arnis/Kombatan. So I figure Modern Arnis material will be along the same lines as what he is currently teaching.

Thanks again


----------

